# Research into the End of the Age (a.k.a. "End of Days")



## Shainathan (Dec 1, 2012)

Hey ya'll. I'm new to this forum and thought it would be a good idea to get to know everyone by sharing some research that has been a very important part of my life.
I have spent many years researching, writing and re-writing the research paper that I have posted in a blog. I would like the opinion and comments of the people that hang out in this forum. Please follow the link and reply back with comments.

Thanks for your interest.
Shainathan

End of Days Research
(There are no advertisements or sales pitches at this link. I am not trying to sell anything. I just want more people to be aware of the research I have spent so much time and energy writing.)


----------



## Not Crazy Yet (Nov 11, 2012)

Wow that was awesome. Very well done, I can't imagine how much work you put into this. Is it ok if I email a link to the page to show my brother? We are both very interested in this and I'm sure he would love to read your findings.


----------



## sbasacco (Sep 10, 2012)

this is almost verbatim from the Nostradamus Phrophecies...the episode in which Isaac Newton had been researching the book of Daniel and came up with all the calculations that you see in the above's work. I am not knocking him, but the way it looked to me, is that he was the prophet that came up with all the numbers....


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I have read this. My first problem is the abomination of desolation.
_
Daniel 9:27

New International Version (NIV)

27 He will confirm a covenant with many for one 'seven.' In the middle of the 'seven' he will put an end to sacrifice and offering. And at the temple he will set up an abomination that causes desolation, until the end that is decreed is poured out on him.
_
You have nothing on how the covenant is made here.

Item 2 is you wrote "_ The Messiah was a Pisces and his mother was a Virgo. The fish <>< and the virgin were/are the major religious icons of the current Age._"

All the research I have seen, tracking feast days, star charts etc., shows that Jesus was most likely born in September.

I believe what you are speaking of the The Day of the Lord. A number of things have to happen before this including Israel making an internationally brokered peace with all of it's arab neighbors.


----------



## punch (Nov 6, 2012)

New age whooie. There is a Heaven and there is a Hell. You are either going to end up in one place or the other.
Religion is man's meager attempt to reach out to God. Jesus Christ is God's way of reaching out to man. 
Boy did God get shortchanged. 

jmho,
punch


----------



## Shainathan (Dec 1, 2012)

Forward to as many as you want. I want as many people as possible to read this. Everyone is talking about the Mayan Calendar, but few are talking about the Jesus/Daniel prophesy that indicates the same winter.


----------



## Shainathan (Dec 1, 2012)

You are using Revelation. It is not an end of the age prophesy. It is a very misunderstood riddle about how to spiritualize the body throught meditation. Too deep to go into here. As for the events in the life of Jesus, here is a link to my research blog on that subject.
Events in the Life of Jesus


----------



## Shainathan (Dec 1, 2012)

Here is a short blog I wrote to explain (in very little detail) a little bit about my findings concerning the Book of Revelation. (this link may look like the other one but it will direct you to the next blog on the same page.)
End of Days Research


----------



## Shainathan (Dec 1, 2012)

sbasacco said:


> this is almost verbatim from the Nostradamus Phrophecies...the episode in which Isaac Newton had been researching the book of Daniel and came up with all the calculations that you see in the above's work. I am not knocking him, but the way it looked to me, is that he was the prophet that came up with all the numbers....


Isaac Newton came up with the year 2060. He is off by so many years because his research did not have the correct date (677 A.D.) for the "abomination that causes desolation". Also, I did not use ANY of Nostradamus' material anywhere in my research. His stuff is too open to interpretation. I prefer verifiable information. Newton's research is good, but it is limited by the information available in his day & age. Too bad he didn't live in the information age&#8230;he would have arrived at far better conclusions.


----------



## Shainathan (Dec 1, 2012)

inceptor said:


> I have read this. My first problem is the abomination of desolation.
> _
> Daniel 9:27
> 
> ...


This is not a reference to the end of the age. If you read Daniel 9:20-27 you will see that this is about the period of time from right after the return from exile in Babylon, the rebuilding of the temple, until the time of Jesus. Gabriel is telling Daniel that the Hebrews have only a short period of time to clean up their act before the anointed one comes. The anointed one that Gabriel refers to is Jesus. The Romans are the ones that set up the first "abomination that causes desolation" after they destroyed the temple in 70 A.D. This prophesy has already come to pass.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Shainathan said:


> This is not a reference to the end of the age. If you read Daniel 9:20-27 you will see that this is about the period of time from right after the return from exile in Babylon, the rebuilding of the temple, until the time of Jesus. Gabriel is telling Daniel that the Hebrews have only a short period of time to clean up their act before the anointed one comes. The anointed one that Gabriel refers to is Jesus. The Romans are the ones that set up the first "abomination that causes desolation" after they destroyed the temple in 70 A.D. This prophesy has already come to pass.


I'll have to compare notes before commenting here.

ETA- and you just might have better notes than me.


----------



## Shainathan (Dec 1, 2012)

I was hoping to share my research with more people. Any ideas on how to "get it out there"?


----------

